# Other Places Around The World > France Travel Forum >  >  Paris in February

## Theresa

We are heading to Paris next month for a week.  This will be my first trip to my favorite city in winter.  We are staying in the 7th.

In addition to museum-going and people-watching, how would you spend a winter day in Paris?

Several years have elapsed since my last visit, and I would love to hear of restaurant recommendations for lunch and dinner. I would like to plan one special evening, so any recommendations for a special dinner will be much appreciated.

I am also interested in hearing about your favorite live music venues and late-night spots.

FInally, I welcome all suggestions from the ladies on unique shopping opportunities.

Merci en avance!

----------


## GramChop

i wish i had something to offer, theresa, but i don't!  however...i'm waiting right along with you for all the great advice that's going to start pouring in!

----------


## MIke R

Wendi said she will call you Theresa..she doesnt "do the forum"...LOL

----------


## GramChop

ok, when wendi calls you, you MUST post her advice and suggestions!!

----------


## MIke R

it ain't gonna be that earth shattering...she is not a shopper...and would rather be in local cafe than a foo foo restaurant...and spent far more time in Toulouse and the french country side than Paris

when I asked her what is the single best thing about Paris to her, she didn't say anything food related..

she said..
Musee D'Orsay

followed by Musee du Louvre...

and than she said if you are that close to Mt St Michel you HAVE to go to it

----------


## Theresa

Thanks, Mike.

I intend to lose a day or two in both the Louvre and d'Orsay.

I'd love to see Mt. St. Michel, but I will wait for a future trip in warmer weather.  There's no direct train route from Paris, and we aren't bothering with a car.

----------


## MIke R

I expect you to go here:

Le Select
37 Rue des Martyrs, 


and file a  report upon your return

----------


## MIke R

how many french Bowie shirts are you going to buy?

----------


## Theresa

LOL Mike!!

Would you believe I already have.....

Just kidding.

----------


## JEK

T,
Even if you aren't religious a visit to http://www.notredamedeparis.fr/ is a religious experience.
For food, a friend recommended this brasserie decades ago and it is still great to this day http://www.bofingerparis.com/
Enjoy!
J

----------


## andynap

J

Love that menu.   :thumb up:  

A

----------


## Theresa

Thanks for the brasserie recommendation, JEK.  I agree, Notre Dame is not to be missed.

----------


## JoshA

Article on Paris nightlife in today's NYT

----------


## Petri

Laduree, www.laduree.fr, for a nice moment of coffee or tee and macarons.  Buy a box or ten boxes of their Les Incomparables (the name says it all) chocolates.  You need at least one extra box that you'll eat before leaving back to the US.

----------


## phil62

John, you've named two wonderful "must sees." A jaw dropping cathedral and add Sacre Coer up in Monmartre as another awesome church high above the city that is worth a visit.

I also enjoyed the Touilleries and watching the kids launch their little boats-even when it was cold.
Rodin's museum and the war museum where Napoleon's tomb is located are good things to view.

Favorite meal Taillevant. Try Angelina's for the best hot chocolate and pastries and a really good lunch spot.

I am smiling remembering our great 35th wedding anniversary trip.  Amy

----------


## ErikN

la fountaine de mars in the 7th is very good for lunch or dinner, enjoy

----------


## katva

Have a drink at The Bar at the Ritz!  And then another one at the Crillon....just people-watching at these 2 spots is wonderful.  Just close your eyes when you get the bill though....and smile!  I was there last time in the month of December, and I loved the city in the winter.  There was a transit strike going on, so everyone was out walking, and all just going with the flow...it was my favorite trip ever to that city!

----------


## smason3

Paris is one of our favorite spots in the winter, especially Christmas and New Years. February is also a good time. We like the winter because of the smells you encounter when walking into a bistro. The warmth. And when you leave, the cold night air and the brisk walk home.

The Ritz bar is our favorite for a pre-dinner drink. We do stay there, so it's very convenient, but I would go there anyway. Just be sure to make reservations - to be polite.

Here's a quick rundown of our favorite cold-weather restaurants:

La Rôtisserie du Beaujolais - next to La Tour D'Argent (which is fabulous) and is the child restaurant to; is very nice. Very cosy. Even good during the summer.

Relais Louis XIII - excellent. We arrived without reservations with our kids in tow. Luckily, we were dressed. The maitre d' had to ask the chef if we could dine with them for lunch. Luckily, he said yes. We all still talk about this as one of our favorite Parisian meals. (My kids are very adventurous when it  comes to food.) This is really a dinner restaurant, in my opinion.

There are several restaurants in the Place Dauphine. They aren't great, but the Place is very quaint. My boys played with cars and airplanes (tiny toys) in the sand in the courtyard in the summer. Nice to walk through in the winter.

Santa Lucia Pizza (Rue des Canettes) - very, very good. If you can speak Italian, it will help you tremendously (think extra appetizers and desserts), but you will love it anyway. They don't take reservations (normally) and it is very crowded, so get there early.

I know I will take some heat for this one, but there is an excellent Mexican restaurant Anhuacalli. They are only open for dinner, but wow is it ever good. The margaritas are excellent. Normally we wouldn't eat this type of food in Paris, but after traveling for a month, it was a needed change.

If you can get it to L'Ami Louis, it is well worth it, but order half of what you normally would. We ordered what turned out to be a standing rib beef cut. It was two bones and served with ladles of butter. 

I agree that Angelina's is very nice for breakfast or tea!

Chez George is another favorite bistro. My kids ate two plates of frog's legs.

Allard is another quaint bistro that is open on Sundays.

The Grand Vefour is very nice, but the desserts are terrible. In our opinion. The dining room is simply beautiful. The cheese plate is the best we've encountered in Paris.

I could go on and on. I think I've gained ten pounds just thinking about the food we've eaten. We're not much into the nightlife or shopping, so I can't help there, but feel free to PM me with more specific questions. By the way, there are some really expensive restaurants on this list and some that are less so.

Oh, there is a very nice street with lots of fondue restaurants, which is nice for a quick lunch. Raclette, fondue, etc. Lots of sausages. Rue Mouffetard.

I do use the Zagat's guide a lot, especially the Sleepers restaurants.

Have a great trip! We've been lucky that the Metro has been on strike during several of our visits, so we have to walk from place to place. More room for food in our opinion.

----------


## GramChop

i used to think when i died i wanted to come back as phil or amy....after reading about your boys in paris, petesam...i think i want to come back as YOUR kids!!!!

-missy

----------


## phil62

Pete and Sam have two delightful sons. This very special family came to visit us at EMM and I still talk about that visit. The boys are totally engaging, polite, and a joy to be with as they all share their travel stories and their love of gourmet food. 

I can barely imagine what our time together could have been like had they not been dealing with ear infections and fever and lack of sleep. 

In a previous post I did mention how much we enjoy meeting other visitors-this is a family that fits the bill.  Great hearing from you, Amy

----------


## GramChop

i remember you speaking so highly of them last year, amy.  what a testimony to their parenting!  way to go, petesam!

----------


## smason3

Thanks for the kind words about parenting! We feel it's our most important job right now.

Oh, Rue Mouffetard hs some very cute shops. There is a wonderful hat store and also a toy store.

----------


## fins85258

Well if you want to be out doors, start at Arc De Triomphe and walk east on Champs Elysées to the Louvre. Spend some time in the museum and then head east on the Rue de Rivoli to Rue de rArbre Sec and hang a left and stop in at O Chateau for a little wine tasting. And you will not be to far from Notre Dame.

http://www.parispass.com/att-oChateau-wine-tasting.asp

The trick is to make it to the museum without spending 5 hours and $1000 Eu shopping on the way.

----------


## Theresa

Thank you, everyone, for the great ideas.  I may PM some of you for details.

Fins, we are already set for a wine tasting at O Chateau on the evening of 2/19.  I suspect we'll spend that day in the Louvre.  Great minds think alike!

Never fear, no 1000 euro shopping sprees along the Champs Elysees for me.

----------


## soyabeans

we are off to Paris staying at L'Hotel at the end of the month and have made reservations for lunch and/or dinner at
Taillevent, Lasserre, L'Arpege, Le Cinc and plan to do the Paris bistro thing for lunch and dinner on the left bank

----------


## smason3

Have a great trip! Do give us a report on the food and the bistros you decide on. If you can't tell, I have a travel deficit right now!

----------


## amyb

Henry-Try Angelina's for lunch, hot chocolate and a pastry-to die!!

Bofingers for shell fish-outstanding.

Your list is simply divine. Amy

----------


## GramChop

theresa, i hope you're able to get out of the frozen tundra and onto paris as planned...my fingers are crossed!

henry, paris in february then sbh in july....you are lucky, lucky folks!!!  have fun, mon ami!!

----------


## soyabeans

and let's not forget after Paris a week in London
to visit our son and eat at marcus wareing, wiltons, gordon ramsey and Scotts ...then very large diet in preparation for SB

----------


## Theresa

Thank you, Missy.

Henry, your list is impressive.  We have no set plans.  I am hopeful that a day or two is enough to make reservations as we go.

----------


## soyabeans

> Henry-Try Angelina's for lunch, hot chocolate and a pastry-to die!!
> 
> Bofingers for shell fish-outstanding.
> 
> Your list is simply divine. Amy



 we have been going to Bofingers for over 30 years now that i have "googled" angelinas, we did eat there many times in the past when we stayed at the Meurice hotel

----------

